# Wieviel wasserpest?



## B ausm westen (28. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, 

habe mir 300g __ wasserpest bestellt, leider hab ich festgestellt das das 140 Pflanzen sind  wieviel sollte ich einsetzen? Ohne das ich bald nichts mehr anderes im meinem teich sehe?


----------



## KamiSchami (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

hi, also ich würd die alle einsetzen. hast du fische? die stutzen schon... gruss kami


----------



## B ausm westen (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hi Kami,

ja hab ich 16 Goldfische und 2 __ sonnenbarsche.
Ist das nicht ein bisschen zuviel wo soll ich denn mit denen überall hin?


----------



## KamiSchami (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

wie gross ist denn dein teich. hast du mal bilder. ich finde unterwasserpflanzen kann man nie genug haben. gruss kami


----------



## B ausm westen (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hi, ne bilder hab ich noch nich Camera is kaputt 
3000l 1m tief


----------



## B ausm westen (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

achja 3m * 3m


----------



## KamiSchami (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

mmh, ich würd die einsetzen und schauen was den winter übersteht. evtl. hast du da schon "verluste".. ansonsten freuen sich hier bestimmt welche hier nächstes frühjahr über post von dir. mich eingeschlossen *ggg* gruss kami


----------



## B ausm westen (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hi, 

ich werd ma gucken wieviel noch gut aussieht 
Vllt haben meine Goldies ja auch ganz grossen Hunger 
Ich werd an dich denken


----------



## Berndt (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hi,

3m*3m, 3000 l

Durchschnittliche Tiefe 33 cm ??????

LG Berndt


----------



## patty4 (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*



			
				B ausm westen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht ein bisschen zuviel wo soll ich denn mit denen überall hin?



Du musst es ja nicht alles einzeln pflanzen....

Nimm ein Büschel,Kieselstein drauf, passt....

Oder einfach reinwerfen (falls Du Substrat hast ) - das wächst auch von selbst fest...

Und wenn es zuviel wird - wieder rausrupfen - so entfernst Du gleichzeitig auch noch NÄhrstoffe aus dem Teich  

Also immer rein damit - Unterwasserpflanzen kann man nicht zu viel haben.

Grüße
Patricia


----------



## B ausm westen (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

@ Berndt

wie kommst du auf eine durschnittliche Tiefe von 33cm?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hi,

@Bernd, das frag ich mich auch. 
Da ja sicher weit mehr als 90% aller Teiche nicht das "quadratisch praktisch gut" Koiteichformat, sondern mehr das einer(m) auf dem Kopf stehender Pyramide/Kegel(stumpf) haben. 1/3 A (Teichfläche) x t (max. Tiefe) ist das quantitativste Inhaltsvolumen (wobei meist deutlich weniger drin ist, da unterschiedliche Pflanztiefen vorhanden): 

MfG Frank


----------



## Berndt (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hallo Frank und Björn!

 


> wie kommst du auf eine durschnittliche Tiefe von 33cm?





> Da ja sicher weit mehr als 90% aller Teiche nicht das "quadratisch praktisch gut" Koiteichformat, sondern mehr das einer(m) auf dem Kopf stehender Pyramide/Kegel(stumpf) haben:


ok, quadratisch praktisch nicht gut......
allerdings: Als blitzschnellem Kopfrechner  viel mir nur auf, dass bei einer Oberfläche von 9 m² und einem Inhalt von 3000 Litern sich die Hälfte des Teichwassers in den obersten 16 cm befindet (dort gibts ja noch keine Pyramiden und Kegeln  ) und die sind im Winter sicher gefroren, bleibt dann nicht viel Wasser für die 18 Fische......

 ihr habt ja recht, 1 Meter Tiefe geht sich aus, z.B. bei einem Kegelstumpf oben 3,40 Durchmesser, unten 0.
: ist aber doch "nur" eine Pyramide......

So, wenn ich jetzt einen Blödsinn geschrieben habe, bleibt der für alle Zeiten stehen. Ich geh jetzt schlafen und morgen lässt sich nichts mehr editieren.....

dh. die "durchschnittliche" Tiefe von 33 wäre nur beim "Koiteich" möglich, bei allen anderen Formen ist sie noch geringer.... Vergangenes Jahr (Winter 2005/06) hatte ich eine Eisdecke von 30 cm  

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Moin,

die Spekulationen um die Teichgröße/Tiefe/Volumen ließen sich vielleicht mit einem Bild vom Teich beenden?!

Ich hab auf die Schnelle aber leider keins im Forum gefunden. 

P.S.: Ich hatte in dem besagten Winter zwischen 25 und 26cm Eis auf dem Teich - in Sachsen (Tiefland)!!


----------



## B ausm westen (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hi,

Da wo ich wohn freuen wir uns schon mal über Schnee das ist schon selten bei uns. Bilder mach ich wenns nicht mehr regnet hab ab heute wieder ne Cam.


----------



## B ausm westen (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar bilder hab viele fehler beim teichbau gemacht kannte das Forum da noch nicht. egal nächtes Jahr würd er sowieso neu gemacht da er jetz auch immer ein bisschen wasser verliert 
Besser wird er bestimmt auch da ich mich hier sorgfältig durchgelesen hab.


----------



## B ausm westen (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wieviel  wasserpest?*

Nochmal zwei


----------

